# Garage Door Maintenance



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Our house was built in late 2015, and I've never had any problems with our garage door.
But I assume like anything else I should be performing some type of simple maintenance. Any tips on what garage door maintenance is?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

This is the video I referenced when setting up my PM on my garage door. My wife was surprised at how much quieter the door was afterwards.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1lUm7koF2A[/media]


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@ionicatoms, this is exactly the type of maintenance stuff I was wanting to do. Thanks, man.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

That's a great video. Just did it last night and that was the best guide I've seen.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Awesome video - thank You! :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I soaked my cables in a motorcycle chain lube, amazing how they just wicked that up and pulled it in.

I recently converted to a Jackshaft (wall-mount) opener and man, are there a few things they forget to tell you about ahead of time with that setup! I hope to detail the journey in another post.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> I hope to detail the journey in another post.


I would appreciate that!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to detail the journey in another post.
> ...


I have not finished yet but I have a working door. If you have any questions and don't want to wait for me to get 'round to it, feel free to fire away via PM.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

not necessarily maint. but interesting re: garage doors
https://thermotraks.com/

https://www.gowirehide.com/ - clean up those poor oem sights / wires

matt risinger has some video on his install


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@jayhawk that sensor shield is a great find.


----------



## Trent161 (Jul 25, 2020)

@jayhawk Wow! Thanks for sharing.... now I can clean up that mess at the garage doors.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

I just had a spring break on mine last week. Had a full rebuild done (all rollers, drums, bearings, springs, etc). The tech that did the repairs just said to use white lithium grease on the rollers, hinges, and maybe drums too. I can't remember the frequency. Every 3 months, every 6 months, I dunno. I guess I should have written it down! But for about $500, it was a good value for what was replaced.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@ionicatoms @Trent161 keep us updated if u do 'upgrade' ....it's on my list


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

White94RX said:


> I just had a spring break on mine last week. Had a full rebuild done (all rollers, drums, bearings, springs, etc). The tech that did the repairs just said to use white lithium grease on the rollers, hinges, and maybe drums too. I can't remember the frequency. Every 3 months, every 6 months, I dunno. I guess I should have written it down! But for about $500, it was a good value for what was replaced.


Wow, that seems kind of high, but maybe more than 1 door?

Getting a double garage door replaced. Insulated, carriage style, hardware, all new everything including the track, springs, etc. only think I'm keeping is my opener for 1200 out the... well door, I closing hauling off the old door.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@White94RX about what i spent for 3 bay rebuild like yours. Their springs are built to last, box store ones are 'builder grade'


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

It was one large double size door, two springs. Maybe it was high? I dunno, didn't have time to call around and get any quotes. It was pretty much whoever can get here the fastest and get it done ASAP got my money.


----------

